# York Show Reaction



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all. Just been to the York Show, (Saturday) but could only go for the day, as major other items on agenda at present. This is the first show we have been to for some considerable time, and the main purpose was not necessarily to look for a new van, but to bring us up to date with the stuff you read about in the mags.

Have to say we were significantly underwhelmed by what we saw, and the organisation. 

No map of show layout, so no idea where anyone was, though the occasional banner showed us some major exhibitors. (Mind you, the balloon above the Brownhills stand was so far up that it could have applied to half the site !!) The toilets were a horror show, and there was nowhere to sit down unless you were either in an exhibitor's motorhome or one of the fast food outlets - and not even then in some cases ! I'm not complaining about the weather or the state of the field, cos there's not a lot you can do about them....but I would have thought that a basic photocopied map with your ticket would be a good idea.

We had a look at the "new models" on the Fiat, and quite frankly, I didn't see anything that I would want to buy. In the designs we saw there still seems a tendency to "Eurolounge" - which means a table+ half dinette, two swivel cab seats, small kitchen and over garage bed; or two front seats and half an acre of settees, which means you can carry no passengers. Not much use for us and the grandson then. For all the supposed regulation coming in, I couldn't see any great change. The price of van conversions seems to have gone through the roof. One of the Timberland Renaults was almost the price of an A class. 

On to B****hills to check out the new Hymers. The new Hymer Van seems clever but pokey, and we still haven't found the Hymer layout for our purposes which beats our 640. I thought I had cracked it with the older 680, but "her indoors" pointed out some significant shortcomings over what we have now. We noticed that the quality of some cabinet work in newer secondhand Hymers was poor by comparison with ours.

Altogether a rather unsatisfactory day...but it's maybe because I'm a grumpy old man who is still looking for the perfect van, and can't find it.

Sorry - just felt the need for a good moan. Anyone else feel the same?

Smick


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Only been to York once & wasn't impressed. As I know nowt about these shows, it was just to walk around & absorb some of the atmoshere.

Doing a day at the NEC with Limpy. Its looks big & comprensive.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

We were given a free show guide on entry that provided a map and details of all the exhibitors. York is that is is an end of season show, ideal for last minute bargains (in theory at least) but not so good when the new models have already been announced for the following year and look more than just an uphostery change. At least Swift managed to get some of their new models on show even if they didn't seem to have been through their new quality department. 

We are frequently underwhelmed by new vans when visiting shows. It has its positive side because it just reaffirms my decision to buy the one I have! My missus liked the new Knaus and the 'old' Carthago Chic but apart from that, everyone just copies everybody else. Grey sides, sunroof seem to be the new toys. Euro friendly blandness has taken over. I suspect that we are the same, not willing to risk it when spending thousands. 

I was disappointed with the non motorhome related stands and the lack of good motorhome related stands. 

I went to the Great Dorset Steam Fair this year. Now that was a show! 600 acres, 200,000 visitors, varied entertainment all day well into the early morning, 1,000 stalls (admittedly most selling tat or rusty spare parts)


----------



## 101095 (Sep 23, 2006)

we went for the day yesterday, but had prebooked. we got given a guide etc on entry. the toilets on site were great - very deluxe - even had hand cream. 
all we bought though was a dog bed - bargain. we loved they type 2 camper, brand new - tad too expensive though lol


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*York show*



Brock said:


> We were given a free show guide on entry that provided a map and details of all the exhibitors. York is that is is an end of season show, ideal for last minute bargains (in theory at least) but not so good when the new models have already been announced for the following year and look more than just an uphostery change. At least Swift managed to get some of their new models on show even if they didn't seem to have been through their new quality department.
> 
> We are frequently underwhelmed by new vans when visiting shows. It has its positive side because it just reaffirms my decision to buy the one I have! My missus liked the new Knaus and the 'old' Carthago Chic but apart from that, everyone just copies everybody else. Grey sides, sunroof seem to be the new toys. Euro friendly blandness has taken over. I suspect that we are the same, not willing to risk it when spending thousands.
> 
> ...


Hi

I like the line about the Swift quality department - does that mean they have one? LOL

Rapide561


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Just heard from a couple of our members who had a right result at York. Will leave them to tell the tale. Its not all bad thankfully


stew


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

*York show reaction*

Just got back from York show, this is our first show, we enjoyed very much, found something interest for everyone, kit up a few items for our motorhome, can't really compare with other show but we thought it was quite OK.

Thanks to Angie guided us to our pitch just before dark.

Gasper


----------



## 101095 (Sep 23, 2006)

we were talking to a chap who had his MH next to my inlaws. he was there to buy a new MH. he found one he liked and when he went back sat night he noticed a big scratch down the side. when they checked brownhills had 20 MH that had been damaged during the day on sat.


----------



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

*York reaction*

We like Smick we went on saturday and were disappointed with the show. My wife was so appalled by the poor organisation and the 'ladies' that she has e-mailed the organisers! something she has never done before. Compared to other shows I too thought this was badly organised. I was speaking to a Lowdams salesman about some of their 2007 models not being on show. he said that the NEC will be there first outing! They like them to be in pristine condition. As for the Swift range the valeting staff are going to be busy some of them were a real mess!
Adria models seem to be popular I saw a lot of them were sold!


----------



## 99744 (Jun 21, 2006)

just returned from the york show,we have been for three years but were very disappointed in this years organisation, facilities and general lack of motorhome accessories we were wishing to buy, we went with a list of a few items we needed to return with none of them, we picked some of them up from south yorkshire caravans on our way home. we felt that the entry fee was high, what do you get in return ?


----------



## supernan (Aug 13, 2006)

*york show*

WE have just returned from York as we have never been to anywere like this before,(only had our motorhome 4 weeks) we had a good weekend did not know what to expect but thanks to Angie and freinds we had a good weekend will go again next year THANKS again to Angie

love superna


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

I thought the show was very much as usual. 

The toilets were bad in the crowded areas, but as you got further away from the showground they were spotless. We were forced to stay out of the show behind the grandstand on friday night, and got hot showers and clean toilets albeit in a crap camping spot. 

We moved to non-booked area 15 where we had been saved a pitch by Wilecoyote and mob, and the nearby toilets were fine. 

The show was as usual, some good deals on accessories but expensive fast food. 

The most usual thing of all, was trying to comply with a request from my brother to find a hymer exsis and measure a couple of things in it, such as bed size and head room. 

First stop, Hymer UK - Ask a salesman if they had one - answer "No, we don't have one on show" he then hurries away without any explanation. 

OK - Lets go to Brownhills, my my, they look busy selling motorhomes, and we find a young girl with a brownhills uniform on. "Have you got an Exsis on show" - "No" - "Err - any reason why not" - "They are sold out!" 

Wow - guess it's time to go to the continent. 

What a waste - I had a tape measure to check sizes, and a customer for them willing to spend 40k, and they look at you like butter wouldn't melt because we are dragging kids behind us, and possibly the wrong sort of dog. 

Sod companies like that - No wonder folk go to Europe, I know my brother will now. 

The abundance of left hookers will increase because of the crap attitude of some British motorhome importers. 

When you see a Hymer, count how many are left hookers as against RHD models, it's LHD at least 2 to 1, the main reason is that there are many hire fleets that sell off hire fleets in europe cheap and the UK pick them up, but another reason is the ****ty attitude of Brownhills and Hymeruk to potential buyers. 

Whats is so strange is the efficiency of Hymeruk spares, who I have used extensively, and are probably the most efficient organisation i have ever come across in this field of business, they are awesome. 

I Can't understand it, we will buy an Exsis from Germany or nearby early next year,because we can't find a seller in the UK who is interested in selling a 40k van to us, but will have a brilliant backup service for spares from the UK. 

What a stupid business plan. 


Dave :evil:

edited because i forgot to spell check and wasn't wearing my glasses when i posted


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Dave


marquis in Ipswich have a Hymer Exsis

stew


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

> marquis in Ipswich have a Hymer Exsis


Cheers Stew

Might give them a ring then, might be out that way next friday.

Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

My thoughts on the show: Toilets over used and under cleaned :roll: A showground staff issue I think and not Warners this event has been held at York for over 10 years..no excuses!

The dealers I believe are absolutely messing themselves at the moment, I watched a few '06 motorhomes screen price drop dramatically by as much as 6K over the duration of the Show, the reason being the face lift model Ducato is going to hit the dealerships in RHD versions for the new reg out in March, that's only 6mths away, by December this year all vans are a year older, and they are going to have to sell current stock to make room for the new stuff, so if anyone is thinking of upgrading/changing their current motorhome, a bargain is to be had :wink:

Regards M&D


----------

